# What are you riding and why?



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

OK ladies, I need your help. I'd like to know what bike you started this insanity with. 
Was it perfect for you? Or...as you rode a little more did you find yourself thinking a diferent (smaller,larger, lighter, heavier, squishier/stiffer) bike would be more to your liking. Did you change? Why and what did you change to?

I am a small person (5'1" - 29" inseam) and ended up with a 35lb AM FS Small Frame for my first ride. Although I can handle it, it is a little big for me and I really wish it weighed a little less. All suggestions and a summary of your own experience are welcome!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I first started mtn biking in 2007. My first mtnb was a used Santa Cruz Heckler. I liked that it was a FS but it was heavy to pedal and the geometry was not right. 

My next bike was a Santa Cruz Blur LT, I got it in 2010 It was the right size (small) and it was lighter. My technical skills had improved immensely mainly because I was also learning to DH. So the Blur was ok on the trails

I just purchased a Transition Bandit 26" I notice the improvement right away.. The bike is about 3 lbs lighter than the Blur. which will make it even easier for uphill climbs but still heavy enough for all mtn 

I'm liking the lighter bike. The only thing that I'm going to upgrade on it is to get a dropper post (but I m waiting for a Thompson)


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

My first "mountain bike" was a 1994 Diamondback Sorrento. I never rode it in the dirt.  There was a long gap between that bike and my first "real" bike - a 2005 Giant Yukon hardtail. I bought it in 2006 and I suspect the shop I purchased it at was a little eager to get it off their floor, being the previous year's model. I'm 5'4" and it was both small and the components were heavy - but it got me started. I made a lot of upgrades along the way and I keep it mostly for sentimental reasons. Well, it also serves as a loaner bike, too.

My next bike was an Ibex Super Ignition. It was heavy - at ~ 34lbs, but it was my gateway to a full-suspension rig. It also provided no standover (and despite what people say, it DOES matter to me when I come down wrong whether or not I'm crashing onto the top tube) but was otherwise too small in fit (lesson learned about buying online without really knowing fit). Never-the-less, that bike was a lot of fun for me to learn on and it got me trying more stuff. 

Along the way I also got a Misfit Dissent 29er. I bought that frame online (after I knew what worked for me in regards to geometry) and built it up. Fun bike, light, simple and that's staying in my stable! 

My latest purchase was a Trance X 29er, size small. Two words - game changer! I can't say enough good things about this bike. It's a good 5-6#s lighter than the Ibex (which I sold to a friend) and is very stable. It climbs like a goat, descends like a dream and is going to get me into a lot of trouble! And, most importantly, it fits me like a glove. People could not believe how much progress I started to make once I got that bike. My confidence soared and I was loving it! It's also the most expensive bike I've ever purchased. 

Bottom line, demo bikes (I had demoed the Trance first), get a bike that fits and you're absolutely comfortable with. It's worth a little extra money in the long run!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

started with a specialized myka hardtail back in 09 (step up from dept store bike!) Honestly, i loved that bike. Mostly because i had nothing else to compare it with. i still maintain it was a decent bike, though, i should have upgraded the stock pedals and tires. The next bike was a full suspension Giant Yukon. i had a lot of fun with that bike, but it was 33 pounds. not terrible, but for somebody my size, it was a bit much. Still, it gave me a boost in confidence. Then i ended up on a whim, buying a nice Stumpjumper, and that was nearly 5 pounds lighter and rode much more nicely. From then on....3 more full suspensions!

back to my hardtail days though, it was riding some of the trails i still ride now. the only difference is the aggressivness and speed in which i plow into things. i think that bike was totally capable, i just would have had to slow down and be a bit more careful. that didnt matter as a noob, i was still learning and not riding fast anyway.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Hahaha.... 
FIRST: Diamondback Topanga fully rigid, which was the kind of thing everyone without a brazillion dollars to drop on something experimental was riding back in 1991. Too small, ate my knees, but had a lot of fun until it was stolen.

That was replaced with a 1993 GT Backwoods, which was probably a little too big but at least wasn't destroying my knees any more. With the ol' mountain rack it probably weighed ~#40. A Rock Shox Indie fork (with the spongy 'elastomer'!) was a heck of an upgrade at the time. I actually ended up pretty much wearing that bike out.... had ground through drive train #2 and the rims were actually getting thin from brake pad wear.

The 2002 Marin East Peak I got in 2004 was my first 'modern' FS mountain bike (3"), and it definitely upped the game 1000%. Shorter cockpit and wheelbase meant it was a LOT more confidence inspiring and maneuverable on singletrack. A fork upgrade (80mm SID to keep the geometry the same since that was working well) was a great investment. Probably weighs just under #30. Has several thousand miles on it and still a great trail rig, now used mostly as a 'backup bike' and trail-a-bike dragging.

The primary current ride is a '09 Ibis Mojo. TT length just about the same as the Marin which seems like the perfect fit for me. The Mojo is ~#27 (mostly stock SLX build), feels much more 'snappy' than the Marin, and both climbing and trail handling are superb. I could get the weight down if I felt like spending the money on it but given all the gear I'm carrying for back country riding I'm not too worried about it. I will say though that for the extended hike-a-bike we encounter, having a lighter bike to push/carry is lovely.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I guess I'll play.

My first mountain bike was a GT that I bought in the early '90s (back when GT was still GT, lol), & probably doesn't even meet the definition of "mountain" by today's standards. But it got me started in the sport & off of the roads/streets. This bike was not perfect for me (not by a long shot), but I rode that for a few years & it served its purpose.

In '98 I splurged & bought a new Klein hardtail that I rode until last summer. I beat the crap out of that bike & learned a lot over the years - I'm one that believes that if you learn to ride trails on a hardtail, it will teach you good technique & form (especially with regard to unloading the rear). I still have that bike & am slowly morphing it into an urban assault tool. That bike is very light, stiff & fast, & it was a bit of a shock going from that to a 30+ lb FS. That bike was great, but not perfect for me either because it really never fit me right.

Last summer I found a Trek Fuel EX7 WSD used. At first I thought that with a 16" frame it would be too big, as I'm 5'3 & usually need the smallest thing out there. See, up until this point I'd always been on men's frames, & the compensation was to just get the smallest one. They never quite fit me right though, & this Trek was a revelation. Everything is right where it should be for me, it's like they designed that bike for my body. After personalizing it a bit with my preferred grips, pedals, etc, I really can't imagine wanting anything else. When I bought it, I demoed a lot of new bikes & never found anything that fit me & felt the way that this one does. The only thing that bothered me was how heavy it was, so I started lightening it & I've shaved A LOT of weight off of it in addition to making some really great upgrades. Currently it sits at about 26.5 lbs & I believe that I can pretty easily get it to right at the 24 lb mark. Some would say that I should just invest in a better frame, but 1) it likely won't fit me as well & 2) I can do this for substantially less money than what a carbon bike would cost me.

Anyway, good luck & keep riding!


----------



## Redcat1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought my first moutain bike in 2000 and it was a Cannondale Jekyl. I knew nothing about mountain bikes and went shopping for it by myself. It had a head shock and stinky CODA components. I road it that way for a few years and then upgraded the fork, swapped out the wheels and changed out the brakes for discs. I still have that bike and like riding it. 

Then I needed a longer travel bike to take on all the trails at Mammoth Mountain, so I bought a Specialized Enduro in 2007. I bought it in a size that was too large for me but road it for a couple of years until I sold it. I am, at best, ambivalent about that bike. I was glad someone was willing to buy it from me for a good price.

After that, I bought a Transition Syren frame and built it up from there. I ride that bike most everywhere, aside from fireroad trails. It weights in the neighborhood of 35 pounds and has heavy tires and a coil shock on it. I don't worry about the weight of it. I'm not a great climber. A few pounds isn't going to make me much better and I figure that it would be easier and cheaper for me to lose 5 pounds than it would be to buy a lighter bike or swap out parts on my Syren. At 5'9', I could fit on most any bike. I'm sure this won't be my last bike, but I don't have plans (money) to change it out for a new one.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought a 1988 Ritchey Outback for under $400. Back then all mountain or "all terrain" bikes were rigid. Loved it, big old bull moose bars, U-brakes (poor dirty location under the BB, but now you know why there were V-brakes), biopace chainrings (Shimano oval boondoggle but they never bothered me), all kinds of rack mounts for adventures. https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1988/ritchey1988_08.jpg

Then I got a Kona Kilauea ('96?) with a Marzocchi front shock as an add-on. By that time there were more trails and I loved it. Climbed like a goat and the shock made rides faster and funner.

An ex got me a softtail frame (1" rear cush to take the edge off), a '98 Litespeed Unicoi, and I still ride that today. It's like an old friend. Titanium is awesome, no paint chips or rust to worry about. Figure I'll get a full suspension when I'm "old"  (already 50!).

I don't worry about weights, I just ride them. I guess I could be faster or better on something else but I'm not competitive minded, I just like to get out in the woods. Fall 2011 I got a fatbike (2012 Fatback), when my office got relocated after tropical storm Irene, and I realized I could get there mostly by snowmobile trail. Love that too.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Started mtbing in 1994 in college with a "walmart" bike that I put a rock shock on and rode into the ground
2. Cannondale 500 (in an awesome green color)
3. Cannondale Jekyll- looking for a plusher ride, ended up breaking the swing arm
4. Santa Cruz Blur LT- med school graduation present to myself
5. Ibis Tranny- wanted a racing HT bike
6. BMC speedfox- residency graduation present to myself. I had ridden a friend's BMC several times while visiting Boulder and loved the handling and climbing efficiency.

Next bike (post deployment present to myself)... Was eyeing a BMC 29er Fourstroke, but may give consideration to Niners as well since it looks like I can score a good deal.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Stripes said:


> I'm riding the sofa.:madman: Well, at least until I feel better.
> 
> My first bike was a Canondale hardtail. It was too big for me (I'm 5'5", and I've had a hard time finding bikes that fit until a few years ago), and I had to buy the suspension fork aftermarket. That was 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


It is a 2011 Cannondale Jekyll 5. The LBS offered a good deal. It's a nice ride but a little big. So I started looking around for alternatives. There are not may XS frames out there. I have been eying the Yeti ASR 5C. Hard to find an XS to demo, though.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the good information. I'm glad to see that I am not the only one that looked for a "better fit" after riding some on the first purchase.


----------



## CyclerDi (Oct 13, 2007)

Right now I am riding a Specialized Fate hard tail 29er. I have been riding it since October. Bike shop was clearing out the 2012 specialized bikes so it was a good deal and the fit was good for a 29er. I am 5'2. 

Previously rode Titus Moto lite and still have the Titus. 

However, I find the Fate much easier to ride than the Titus. After riding the Fate and getting back on the Titus I feel like I am going to go over the handlebars on the Titus. The Fate will do much more that I am doing on it -just getting used to the big wheels. 

I do miss full suspension so I trying to decide if I want to get a full suspension 29er or go 27.5. I was thinking I may try to get a Specialized Era or Safire and convert to 27.5. 

I must say I have been pleasantly surprised by how well the Fate rides.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

In May 2012 I bought a Giant Rainier 29er since my boyfriend wanted me to bike with him. I ended up falling totally in love with cycling, and quickly out of love with the bike. It was heavy, some components seemed cheap, and it was a size too small for me (I'm 5'8" with a 34" inseam). I started racing, and got the urge to upgrade. So in October I put a 2013 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon on layaway after riding it, and am looking forward to getting it any day now! The bike is not even comparable to the Giant!


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

sooshee said:


> In May 2012 I bought a Giant Rainier 29er since my boyfriend wanted me to bike with him. I ended up falling totally in love with cycling, and quickly out of love with the bike. It was heavy, some components seemed cheap, and it was a size too small for me (I'm 5'8" with a 34" inseam). I started racing, and got the urge to upgrade. So in October I put a 2013 Specialized Epic Expert Carbon on layaway after riding it, and am looking forward to getting it any day now! The bike is not even comparable to the Giant!


Fantastic, I hope you really enjoy it. I am busy saving my pennies for a Yeti ASR 5 C. I have about two months to go. This sport is worse than kayaking $$


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

SunnyNAZ said:


> Fantastic, I hope you really enjoy it. I am busy saving my pennies for a Yeti ASR 5 C. I have about two months to go. This sport is worse than kayaking $$


Ugh, I know! I can't believe how quickly it can become expensive... luckily we don't have to buy gas or food for the bikes themselves, at least that's what I tell myself  And it's nonstop for me, as once I have the Epic for a few months I am wanting to get a cyclocross bike so I am saving my pennies up for that one.


----------



## kt42 (Nov 17, 2011)

I started out on a rigid chromo Nishiki about four years ago. I'm 5'7" and the frame was 21" so it was way too big for me. I still had a blast on that bike though. After over a year on that, I got a real mtb, a Cannondale Trail SL2. It was a vast improvement over the Nishiki as far as build goes, but I hated it. I really despise aluminum HT's. They just are so stiff compared to chromo. Anyway, that bike didn't even last six months for me. It was around that time that I got interested in doing DH, so I replaced the Cannondale with a "hardcore hardtail", an Evil Sovereign (version 1 frame). I absolutely loved that bike, but ended up selling the frame after a couple months so I could get a frame with a shorter TT. That's when I got my current frame, an On One 456 Evo (14"). I built it up with DH in mind, so it is 32lbs with a bombproof wheelset and a dual air Lyrik. I have to say that the 456 is an absolute blast. I'm looking into getting a longer travel FS sometime in the next year like the Trek Scratch or something similar, but I'm still undecided on whether or not to go the FS route.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

kt42 said:


> ...but I'm still undecided on whether or not to go the FS route.


Husby has a MTB guidebook from ~1989. Back in the early 90s we'd have to go on the longest time estimates, but nowadays we notice that we're able to cut down the times the author listed for a route from 1/4 to 1/3 and we're not even fast riders. IMO the biggest factors are improvements in suspension (back then we didn't have any) and tire designs/rubber compounds.

I'll tell you right now that if you're doing longer rides, a really well designed and properly tuned FS bike will leave you going at least as fast without feeling nearly as beat up by the end of the day. This may not be important now, but when you become an old broad like me... yeah. The all-day bike is gonna be full squish.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

verslowrdr said:


> This may not be important now, but when you become an old broad like me... yeah. The all-day bike is gonna be full squish.


This


----------



## jayseakay (Nov 25, 2012)

Currently ride a Niner EMD. Love the handling and the lightness. Was able to build it to 24 lbs which made a big difference in my climbing ability. I love that bike


----------



## GooberGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

SunnyNAZ said:


> OK ladies, I need your help. I'd like to know what bike you started this insanity with.
> Was it perfect for you? Or...as you rode a little more did you find yourself thinking a diferent (smaller,larger, lighter, heavier, squishier/stiffer) bike would be more to your liking. Did you change? Why and what did you change to?
> 
> I am a small person (5'1" - 29" inseam) and ended up with a 35lb AM FS Small Frame for my first ride. Although I can handle it, it is a little big for me and I really wish it weighed a little less. All suggestions and a summary of your own experience are welcome!


I just started biking, my boyfriend is teaching me the basics right now. I got an Extra Small frame Giant Trance x2 that weighs about 30 lbs. I am about 5' 3" and 110 lbs. I love the bike so far, its a great size for me, it looks really small but i think it is a good fit for me and would suggest it for someone around my size.


----------



## Sagwa (Jan 17, 2013)

I started off on a Kona Lisa hard tail for my first season. It is a light bike and I plan on keeping it but this past summer I rode a (rental) full suspension for the first time and loved it, I seemed to be able to get up hills and over stuff so much easier. To be honest I don't know if it was the bike or just my confidence as it was a 29'er so it seemed more stable therefor I had more guts. Anyway I now ride a Rocky Mountain FS with upgraded components and I LOVE it. My frame is a large since I am 5'11 and weighs in at 30 lbs. Will probably keep this one for a bit before upgrading but that may change.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

SunnyNAZ said:


> Fantastic, I hope you really enjoy it. I am busy saving my pennies for a Yeti ASR 5 C. I have about two months to go. This sport is worse than kayaking $$


LOL- I bought a Yeti ASR 5 (not carbon) for my second bike. I rode a friend's Yeti, and it was light, nimble, and a great climber. I've only taken mine for two spins...it is currently suspended from the garage ceiling waiting for the trails to thaw out. :cryin:

My first bike was a Specialized Myka Expert 29'er hardtail. I'm 5'11", so no opinions about how you might like a 29er. I loved it, but it has a pretty minimal front travel, low end components, etc. For me it was a perfect beginner bike. I kept it for my snow bike and "road" bike.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Stripes said:


> I've spent way too much on frames to get that "better fit." :madman:
> 
> It's pretty much dependent on your body, since there are no real standards for fit, and how your body is put together can change the fit. I have a proportionally short torso and long legs for my size.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Sorry you're having a hard time finding something to demo. You and I have similar problems. Even smalls are hard to demo, as most shops just have mediums and larges
> 
> This is the reason I've gone to a small builder. It's a little easier for me to find something that fits, and with semi-custom options to tweak things as I want them.


Yes! You have no idea just how far I would drive to be able to test one out! A lot of $$ to buy before try! I have studied the geometry and I think it will work. I'll let you know if I just get impatient or actually find one to demo. Dang, if I were a M or L, I could buy them used...no such luck at S or XS.


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

GooberGirl said:


> I just started biking, my boyfriend is teaching me the basics right now. I got an Extra Small frame Giant Trance x2 that weighs about 30 lbs. I am about 5' 3" and 110 lbs. I love the bike so far, its a great size for me, it looks really small but i think it is a good fit for me and would suggest it for someone around my size.


Thanks! I appreciate your input.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to ride box store bikes, but they didn't last long. My first quality mountain bike was a 15" Gary Fisher Paragon (hard tail)... I bit the 29er bug. I loved the bike until I bought my baby in 2008. A 14' titanium Fat Back. I ride it year round and if the summer trails get too rooty I just let some air out of the tires. I know a full suspension would be faster but it wouldn't be as much fun.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I ride a fat bike, Mukluk and an off road touring Fargo. Saw the fat bike at the store after buying the Fargo, took it for a ride and I was sold. Bought the Fargo to ride the rural roads that a road bike can't do. Only problem I've had is I was told a 19 would fit and it's too big, but I was too new at the time to realize it.


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

After a raft of heavy and badly sized hardtails that inevitably got stolen I decided to stick with MTB and take it seriously (this was age 40+). At 5'9" I don't have problems finding bikes that fit so I splurged on a Spec Epic. It has been like a good friend as I have progressively ridden more and longer and gained confidence. Of course it is an XC racer and twitchy so eventually I supplemented the stable with a more AM focused Pivot Mach 5. I still have my beloved Epic and the Mach 5 has been upgraded to a Mach 5.7 which is comfy and inspires confidence. I am lucky to have 2 bikes to choose for the conditions and lack the skills to have a one size fits all bike!! The epic is light and lively I have travelled over 15000kms on it but it beats me up on long technical rides, the Pivot is just a big sofa and I love it for those gnarly trails.

I live in NZ we have some fantastic trails. I am starting to write up some of my rides to hopefully encourage other kiwi women to get out into our beautiful country and ride.

Some pics can be found here if you are interested to see what New Zealand has to offer

Hanging out on the Heaphy - MTB Heaphy Track NZ - Silent Revolution MTB

Off the beaten track - NZ St James Cycle Trail - Silent Revolution MTB


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

tahic said:


> I live in NZ we have some fantastic trails. I am starting to write up some of my rides to hopefully encourage other kiwi women to get out into our beautiful country and ride.
> 
> Some pics can be found here if you are interested to see what New Zealand has to offer
> 
> ...


Hi Tahic! your post is very timely for me, since I'm about a month away from a trip to NZ! We're already planning a mountain bike day on the Rameka track near Abel Tasman Park. Any suggestions for a ride near the Queenstown or Wanaka area? We are looking for some real scenic xc-type singletrack, neither of of us is a downhiller. Home is Colorado, so rocks, roots and climbs are fine.

Also, if you think of anything that isn't in the usual NZ guidebooks that we shouldn't miss. There's not much out there "geared" to off-road cyclists. We are spending most of our time in the South Island, and plan to hike the Milford Track. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there and sorry for the delayed reply...I hope you enjoy NZ. I certainly enjoy Colorado we have a son living there. Last trip I was lucky enough to ride The Monarch Crest Trail and some of the Crested Butte trails spectacular!!!

So NZ ..are you flying into Christchurch? If so you could consider the St James trail I described above it's a fantastic ride.
Queenstown/Wanaka are beautiful but heavy with tourists, QT is popular with downhills lots of heli drops and big downhill bombs. If i had to recommend a track to do it would be the Roaring Meg pack track, not that far from QT and spectacular, it is big day and you would need to be fit. The ride is described in Mountain Biking South you can order it online here Ground Effect - mountain bike clothing.
There is bike park in QT and the lake trails would all be worth checking out for a quick blast. The gondola area also has trails but again probably more downhill. Wanaka has a great gentle trail along the outlet, a nice area of trails called Sticky Forest, a gentle but scenic track called Deans Bank, you can combine the Outlet and Deans bank for a reasonable spin. Lake Hawea near Wanaka is beautiful and you can ride a fair bit of the circumference but not the entire way around unless you race it April which I will be doing! The link above will also allow you to buy the Kennett Bros Classic MTB rides and all these can be found it that book. The NZ government is funding lots of trail development so for ideas go to that website and have a nosy Nga Haerenga, The New Zealand Cycle Trail.

Let me know what you are interested in for more ideas.


----------



## Cyclokitty (Sep 27, 2012)

My first bike was a comfort bike turned commuter 2005 KHS Town and Country 100 with the usual saddle, grips, seatpost (the original was an awful cheap suspension post), pedals (awful plastic with no grip except hopefulness) as well as rack, basket, and fenders for commuting ease. That was back in the summer of 2005 when I was a super plus sized Athena and standing all of 5'1. Other than park trails, I did absolutely no mountain biking but wished on every ride that I could try out the forest trails in Toronto.

Now, I'm still 5'1 but I've lost 40 lbs so while I'm still plus sized but have more muscle. More importantly, my first real mountain bike was purchased: a 2011 Jamis Durango 1.0 hard tail in a mighty 14" size in September of 2012. I've only made tentative steps towards trail riding so far but I'm eager for spring to get back on the Don Valley trails and improve myself. I'm using the winter to lose more weight, watch mountain bike videos on youtube, and shop online for the bits and the pieces to personalize my bike. I utterly hate the seatpost and pedals that came with her (the seatpost bolts are nearly useless at my weight class) and pedals are oddly small considering I wear a size 7 shoe. 

I'm keeping my eyes away from full suspension bikes and beefy downhill bikes. My skills don't merit them even though they trigger my lust like crazy.


----------



## Sagwa (Jan 17, 2013)

Cyclokitty said:


> I've only made tentative steps towards trail riding so far but I'm eager for spring to get back on the Don Valley trails and improve myself. I'm using the winter to lose more weight, watch mountain bike videos on youtube, and shop online for the bits and the pieces to personalize my bike.
> 
> I'm keeping my eyes away from full suspension bikes and beefy downhill bikes. My skills don't merit them even though they trigger my lust like crazy.


On Feb 2 and 3 Joyride 150 in Markham is offering a women's MTB weekend clinic for all levels. The cost is cheap ($40 for the weekend includes lunch). Check out their website....then you don't have to wait for spring or just watch videos. Just a thought. The website says there is a station for bike sizing, fitting etc plus skills clinics. I don't know anyone going but thought what the heck, so I registered and now I'm very excited


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome Cyclokitty & Sagwa! :rockon:


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

tahic said:


> Hi there and sorry for the delayed reply...I hope you enjoy NZ. I certainly enjoy Colorado we have a son living there. Last trip I was lucky enough to ride The Monarch Crest Trail and some of the Crested Butte trails spectacular!!!
> 
> So NZ ..are you flying into Christchurch? If so you could consider the St James trail I described above it's a fantastic ride.
> Queenstown/Wanaka are beautiful but heavy with tourists, QT is popular with downhills lots of heli drops and big downhill bombs. If i had to recommend a track to do it would be the Roaring Meg pack track, not that far from QT and spectacular, it is big day and you would need to be fit. The ride is described in Mountain Biking South you can order it online here Ground Effect - mountain bike clothing.
> ...


Crested Butte is gorgeous, one of our favorite places to ride. We try to get there for at least a long weekend every summer. The Monarch Crest ride is one we do at least once a year, too. You rode some of our very best when you visited!

I'll send a PM so we don't throw this thread off-topic. Thanks for being willing to share some advice! If you come back to Colorado in the future, I'd be happy to steer you toward some other worthwhile rides.


----------

